
Apple to Close Retail Stores in Patent Troll-Favored Eastern District of Texas - jaredwiener
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/22/apple-confirms-its-plans-to-close-retail-stores-in-the-patent-troll-favored-eastern-district-of-texas/
======
dhbanes
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19226355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19226355)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Comments moved thither.

